# 365 Flowers!!



## leighanne1968 (Apr 10, 2011)

I decided for this Mother's Day not to send my mom flowers. I wanted to make her a bouquet! I haven't finished it yet, but I have been looking for unique flowers to add to the bouquet. I found this site:

http://melibondre.com/blog/

Some very unique and pretty flowers! Why not add something different to a sweater or to a gift?


----------



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

Shame they are all crocheted.


----------



## leighanne1968 (Apr 10, 2011)

I didn't find too many knitted flowers.


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

A good reason to learn to crochet well!


----------



## leighanne1968 (Apr 10, 2011)

http://www.oddknit.com/patterns/flowers/main.html

Found a few Knitted!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thank you. Some very pretty flowers.


----------



## rozzi80 (Mar 29, 2011)

Her flowers are exquisite! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

How am I going to find this site after I learn to crochet, finish all my planned knitting projects and get my housework done, so I can make some of those unbelievably beautiful flowers?


----------



## warana12 (Mar 12, 2013)

leighanne1968 said:


> I decided for this Mother's Day not to send my mom flowers. I wanted to make her a bouquet! I haven't finished it yet, but I have been looking for unique flowers to add to the bouquet. I found this site:
> 
> http://melibondre.com/blog/
> 
> Some very unique and pretty flowers! Why not add something different to a sweater or to a gift?


Thanks that's a great site.


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks Leigh Anne. Fantastic flowers. Amazing woman.


----------



## broadsue (Dec 29, 2012)

leighanne1968 said:


> http://www.oddknit.com/patterns/flowers/main.html
> 
> Found a few Knitted!


thank you so much for this link,I don't crochet(must learn!)these are fab!


----------



## meann67 (Dec 5, 2011)

Love these, thanks!


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank you for posting. A great link


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

leighanne1968 said:


> I didn't find too many knitted flowers.


http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/flowers.php


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

What an awesome site - I can't wait to see your bouquet!!!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

broadsue said:


> thank you so much for this link,I don't crochet(must learn!)these are fab!


I have found some knit flowers on Ravelry
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## broadsue (Dec 29, 2012)

didough said:


> http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/flowers.php


fab, took me an age to wade through though!


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

Thank you again for all the links.


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Lion Brand has a number of knitted flower patterns, also:

http://www.lionbrand.com/cgi-bin/faq-search.cgi?store=/stores/eyarn&stitchfinder=1


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

Thank you njquiet1 for the link.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

beautiful flowers thanks for the link


----------



## leighanne1968 (Apr 10, 2011)

didough said:


> http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/flowers.php


Of course there are those! Many broken links.


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

Bonanza! Thank you for finding/sharing that site. Can't wait to make some to adorn headbands or hats.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Darn it...they are all crocheted..all the best flowers are


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Janeb said:


> Thank you njquiet1 for the link.


You're very welcome!


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

knitnanny said:


> Darn it...they are all crocheted..all the best flowers are


These are knitted

http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/flowers.php


----------



## leighanne1968 (Apr 10, 2011)

NJQuiet1 said:


> Lion Brand has a number of knitted flower patterns, also:
> 
> http://www.lionbrand.com/cgi-bin/faq-search.cgi?store=/stores/eyarn&stitchfinder=1


I'll have to look at those! Thanks!


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

knitnanny said:


> Darn it...they are all crocheted..all the best flowers are


There's some lovely knit flower links on this topic now. I've just looked at them!


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

leighanne1968 said:


> I decided for this Mother's Day not to send my mom flowers. I wanted to make her a bouquet! I haven't finished it yet, but I have been looking for unique flowers to add to the bouquet. I found this site:
> 
> http://melibondre.com/blog/
> 
> Some very unique and pretty flowers! Why not add something different to a sweater or to a gift?


Looking forward to seeing your Mums bouquet. Many thanks for a lovely site


----------



## leighanne1968 (Apr 10, 2011)

auntycarol said:


> Looking forward to seeing your Mums bouquet. Many thanks for a lovely site


I am too! LOL! Working on carnations right now. I started a bit late on it and just TOO many flowers to decide on!!!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

knitnanny said:


> Darn it...they are all crocheted..all the best flowers are


so go ahead learn to crochet its easier than knit to me only thing it causes my carpal tunnel to act up.


----------

